
Boomerang for Gmail update: Now in public beta with revamped UI - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/12/09/boomerang-for-gmail-new-features-and-a-bit-of-magic-to-receive-email-whenever-you-want/?awesm=tnw.to_179Xe&utm_content=twitter-publisher-main&utm_medium=tnw.to-twitter&utm_source=direct-tnw.to
======
philfreo
I've known people who schedule email to go to co-workers late at night (but
written during daytime) to make it look like they were up all night working.

------
acangiano
Terrible demo for a very handy product. If the folks at Boomerang are reading
this, consider having it redone by a professional.

~~~
baydinalex
If you think this one is bad, you should have seen the OLD demo video!

We just added a paid subscription tier (pay-what-you-think-is-fair pricing)
with the new launch, and a better demo is one of the things we'd love to spend
money on.

------
avdempsey
Sounds cool, anyone concerned about their email touching additional third
parties?

You can do the same trick yourself with a little handy Python:
<http://snipt.org/qvnl/> Save that to your utils directory. Don't remember
where I found the script I based this on, sorry!

Boomerang's UI is slicker of course.

------
vegashacker
This seems cool. Do HNers use this?

The video says that if you send an email for future delivery, you don't have
to actually be logged in at that time for it to send. How does this work? Do
they log into your gmail account from their servers?

~~~
baydinalex
Yep, we use Google's new OAuth API. It lets you grant access for our servers
to send mail on your behalf without us having to learn your Gmail password.

~~~
vegashacker
Thanks for the reply. I'm going to sign up right now.

